# Looking in Cali



## esmooth (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey all looking for work in no cal area good skills dependable all aspects of finishing got skills ,from commercial to tenant imp,res ive done it all in the union for 21 yrs ,but not much union work here anymore so if anybody needs a skilled dependable worker hit me up ....thanks 


[email protected]


----------

